# えいごのせんせいははいやいのか



## 森人さん

えいごのせんせいははいやいのか？ Is the sentence written correctly? Can it be written with the no only?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

*えいごのせんせいははいやいのか*

Typo?
The sentence doesn't make sense because of the red part.


----------



## 森人さん

with questions, can no be used by itself, or is no ka correct?


----------



## Flaminius

If you want to ask a question in casual speech, e.g., to a friend or your child, you can end the question with _no_.  The other option, _no ka_, is inappropriate.  Even though it is used in indirect questions, avoid it in direct questions.

*SLTD* pointed out that there is no such word as *_haiyai_.  Please tell us what you want to say in English.


----------



## 森人さん

I received the question in a chat. I understood it to mean that it was early to be an English teacher, early to be teaching.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

英語のせんせいにははやすぎた。

の and のか are question makers.


----------



## frequency

Or it sounds like えいごのせんせいははやいのか？, but not good Japanese very much―somewhat it sounds like "The English teacher will come earlier?"


森人さん said:


> it was early to be an English teacher, early to be teaching.


If so, it could be えいごのせんせいになるにははやいのか？
(Cross-posted with Doberman)


----------



## 森人さん

ninaru?


----------



## frequency

森人さん said:


> ninaru?


Yes, that's just my guesswork.
"Am I too young to become an English teacher?", we say:
えいごのせんせいになるにはわかいのか？ Or,
えいごのせんせいになるにははやいのか？ You can use はやい (early) in place of わかい, in this case.

えいごをおしえるにははやいのか？ is possible, too. There is a very young children, and you think it's too early for him or her to learn English.
Literally, When it comes to teach him English, (is he) early/young?
 (Who is going to teach? It's you. But who is hayai? Not you, but the children is. There's inconsistency in the subjects in the sentence.)


----------



## 810senior

森人さん said:


> it was early to be an English teacher, early to be teaching



It translates to 英語の先生になるのはまだ早い or 英語を教えるにはまだ早い as a base.


----------



## 森人さん

Thanks


----------

